# Getting around JHB



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/15)

I'm trying to wrap my head around arrangements for when I come down for Vapecon.

I've only really been to Benoni, and a little bit in Edenvale. (Both years ago, before I was a driver and conscious of things like directions) I need to stay in Edenvale to sort out my passport with Home Affairs.

My question is this. Is it worth renting a car, bearing in mind I'm used to country bumpkin driving up here. Or would I be better off getting a taxi to take me around?


----------



## shaunnadan (25/1/15)

So edenvale to Fourways is about 25km . The route is easy driving with getting on and off the highway. 

At the prices to get a cab to take you around vs Avis rental i would recommend getting a rental car.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/15)

@shaunnadan Thanks a lot man.


----------



## shaunnadan (25/1/15)

Also with a rental car your in control and don't have to stress your vaping time with worrying about getting a cab to get you back home

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (25/1/15)

Maybe we can arrange a central pick up point and leave from there? Then you could just follow one of us to the meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/15)

That would be very cool. But at the same time, I wouldn't want to put anyone out of their way.


----------



## shaunnadan (25/1/15)

Start a convoy! 

A chain of cars with clouds all along the road

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/15)

That would be awesome... 

I guess another way of looking at it, is I could offer transport to someone or a group, who's flying up to JHB for Vapcon in exchange for them being my navigators

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (25/1/15)

Haha yeah I'm game.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (25/1/15)

I live up the road from the venue but im up for a drive to join the convoy !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

I can just see the headlines on the 31st "Mysterious clouds spotted along the streets of JHB yesterday" 

Edit:
A convoy of vapers also gives a whole new meaning to "cloud chasers"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/15)

I also want to visit as many vape shops as i can while i'm down there  see how they compare to the tiny one we have up here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

@n0ugh7_zw just in case you weren't aware Uber is now in JHB, so that's another option - not sure about pricing though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/15)

that looks interesting, thanks man. will look into it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/15)

Though if I'm going to visit vape shops and such, renting will probably be less fiddly. need to check out addresses and stuff. keen to go on the gautrain


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Though if I'm going to visit vape shops and such, renting will probably be less fiddly. need to check out addresses and stuff. keen to go on the gautrain



Absolutely, if you are going to do more than one or two trips then rental will most likely be the cheapest and most flexible option. 
And with GPS these days it's so easy to find stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/15)

Also no idea how long the whole passport saga will take, so will need the flexibility.

Sorting it with the SA High Commission here, is a non-starter, I know a guy who's had to use a ETD for 5 years, because they've dragged their feet with his passport.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Also no idea how long the whole passport saga will take, so will need the flexibility.
> 
> Sorting it with the SA High Commission here, is a non-starter, I know a guy who's had to use a ETD for 5 years, because they've dragged their feet with his passport.



Unfortunately Home Affairs here is not know for their speed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/15)

will still be warp 9, compared to here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

The tortoise and the snail

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

